# "Everything" Video



## D. Paul (Jul 7, 2008)

There is a video that has been posted on YouTube entitled "Everything" which is performed by Lifehouse/Lighthouse (either way). I've been..."dialoguing" with certain ones regarding the validity of this type of drama in evangelism. Regardless of whether or not this is being done in the churches, it simply will not be accepted that this violates the 2nd commandment. 

I know we've addressed drama in worship before but is there *any* basis whatsoever to give affirmation to this type of production?

I just want some feedback on this vid in particular. Thanks.


----------



## staythecourse (Jul 7, 2008)

Boo. Breaking the 2nd commandment.


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 7, 2008)

joshua said:


> I'm not really sure what you mean by "this type of drama," but if it entails fashioning an image that is supposed to be portraying the Triune God of Scripture, it has no place in evangelism, nor any other facet of earthly existence.



I figured I ought not post the link due to the nature of the vid, but yes, it is someone "playing" Jesus. A young girl is "animated" by Jesus and then distracted by all the things in the world while "Jesus" is frantically trying to regain her attention. 

Everyone who comments just gushes over how this shows the "true love of God" etc and how it makes them cry every time they see it.

It makes me want to cry to know there is no such thing as discernment. It makes me want to cry to witness willful ignorance. I've had ones tell me what the 2nd Comm says and they still say this is OK.


----------



## annmarie (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen the video. I wish I wouldn't have. It was shown in a group at my college called Campus Crusade for Christ. It is very common to our culture today. But we must remember not to accommodate to the culture. We must strive to obey Christ and His commandments.


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 7, 2008)

joshua said:


> Okay, I just didn't understand exactly what you were asking. Now, I do. No, it is never appropriate, regardless of folks' response and emotional hangings-on to such a thing.



...Never appropriate in ANY setting, correct? Youth Group, Central Park, local theatre?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 8, 2008)

Not to be argumentative, but aren't we the _imago dei_?

What prohibits a believer from _imitating_ Christ?

Didn't Christ teach with verbal imagery? 

What if it was a part of the sermon illustration?



I know, I know, I can just hear the chorus of "ah! a Framean, a Framean!"  ...or worse...

I'm not, really...mostly...


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 9, 2008)

Presbyterians affirming the WCF are divided when it comes to picturing Christ for teaching purposes.


Can one believe it is NOT necessarily a 2nd Commandment violation to portray Christ for purposes of teaching and be a member of the PCA? A Reformed Baptist? HOw about a PB Member?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 9, 2008)

Each human bears the image of God which means in some way (which is far from the original intent) we bear some common features that are also common to God. Reason would be the greatest attribute among those features.

Jesus taught not about the image of God but about the relationship between God and man and he did it by saying it's similar to human relationships in a certain way.

These are significant differences from trying to form a visual picture of the invisible majesty. We are to be people of the Word, not people of an image.




panta dokimazete said:


> Not to be argumentative, but aren't we the _imago dei_?
> 
> What prohibits a believer from _imitating_ Christ?
> 
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 9, 2008)

The Second Commandment and Pictures of Christ - The PuritanBoard

I love this passage and I think it is very self explanatory. 



> "Take ye therefore good heed unto yourselves; for ye saw no manner of similitude on the day that the LORD spake unto you in Horeb out of the midst of the fire: lest ye corrupt yourselves, and make you a graven image, *the similitude of any figure, the likeness of male or female,* the likeness of any beast that is on the earth, the likeness of any winged fowl that flieth in the air, the likeness of any thing that creepeth on the ground, the likeness of any fish that is in the waters beneath the earth: and lest thou lift up thine eyes unto heaven, and when thou seest the sun, and the moon, and the stars, even all the host of heaven, shouldest be driven to worship them, and serve them, which the LORD thy God hath divided unto all nations under the whole heaven." Deut. 4.15-19





> Chapter 22 LBCF
> WORSHIP AND THE LORD'S DAY
> 
> 22.1 The light of nature shows that there is a God who has lordship and sovereignty over all. He is just and good and does good to all. Therefore he is to be feared, loved, praised, called upon, trusted in, and served with all the heart and soul and strength.1
> ...


----------

